# Rimor Super Brig tow-bar



## 93598 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all, has anyone had a tow-bar fitted to a rimor, on a Transit base Twin wheel. I was hoping they where available off the shelf rather than made to measure. I would be grateful for any info from anyone who has had one fitted or fitted one them selves.


Ian


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Rimor tow bar*

Ian
It seems that all those that i,ve seen have meen made to measure, I am looking under these vans at every opertunity and have seen a few variations, the best one was a bullet proof galvanised one with built in water drain off points, electric in & out points bioth 12v & 240v but the owner had bought the van secondhand and did,nt know who made it, however he is gonna try and find out and we should see him again at another race meeting on 30th of this month I will post the info if he has it, likewise if you sort someting out let us know, I want to add extra protection to the underside of the garage floor and also have a rearwards tow point in case we get stuck
Ken


----------



## 93598 (May 1, 2005)

thanks ken, i will keep an eye out and let you know of any info.




Ian


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

I'm due to have a towbar fitted to my A/S Rienza by the following:

Watling Engineers Ltd.
88 Parkstreet Village
near St. Albans
Herts. AL2 2LR
Tel: +44 (0)1727 873661 Fax: +44 (0)1727 875029

They make them to order, specially to fit the vehicle.

Barry


----------



## 93598 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Barry, I would be interested to know if they can just supply the tow-bar, maybe you could enquire when you are there. Thanks again.



Ian


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

From what I understand, Ian, they design, fabricate, then fit the towbar while you wait (one day). As motorhomes are so different underneath, each towbar is made specifically for that vehicle, taking into consideration the differing chassis additions (by the m/home manufacturers). The problem, apparently, is that the m/home manufacturers often fit lightweight chassis 'extensions' to support the extra-length bodywork, but this isn't strong enough to take a towbar, so Watling have to go back to the original chassis for a strong fitment.

I guess that they would charge virtually the same price to measure up, fabricate and test their towbar as they would to fit it as well. It's little extra work for them to leave it bolted underneath after they've done all their measuring/cutting/welding.

A quick 'phone call would sort it one way or the other - they're very pleasant people.

Barry


----------



## johnm (May 1, 2005)

*tow bar*

I did the same as you,1 year ago, its a waste of time diy, the cost is only 300 pound fitted, My motorhome is 02 plate ford transit, rollerteam granduca,I work for a fabrication company (boss). It would have cost more for my lads to measure,weld drill and fit.Plus buying give you insurance if any accident happens. The bar is plated.
The complany i used TOWTAL from Stoke on trent web page towtal.co.uk (i think) will look and get it for you

towtal.co.uk my motorhome is a ford transit lefthand drive


----------



## 93598 (May 1, 2005)

thanks John i will look them up and speak to them. Did you have a tow bar or a scooter rack fitted. I was thinking of having a tow bar and then using a bolt on scooter rack.


----------

